# Car Safety Inspections



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

As you probably know, we have to get a Safety Standards Certificate whenever a car changes hands and is relicensed in Ontario. Some insurance companies are also asking for these if you wish to insure a 10+yr old car with them. These used to be a formailty with minimal inspection being done. Cost $50-$90.

As of July 1st, much more stringent inspection requirements are being brought in. This is the standard that shops will have to work to:

https://www.scribd.com/doc/29590421...t-duty-vehicle-inspection-standard#fullscreen

I asked one shop what they would be charging - they said they had not yet set a price, but at least double their current $80 rate for just the test. They also said that they most likely would no longer test private sale vehicles, just those for used car dealers and even then, nothing more than 10 yrs old. 

Something to think about if you are buying a used car - Make sure it comes with a Safety Certificate! Complying with those new regulations could be VERY expensive. This may force many used cars off the road or at least force prices way down.

If selling soon, do it this month!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

agent99 said:


> As you probably know, we have to get a Safety Standards Certificate whenever a car changes hands and is relicensed in Ontario. Some insurance companies are also asking for these if you wish to insure a 10+yr old car with them. These used to be a formailty with minimal inspection being done. Cost $50-$90.
> 
> As of July 1st, much more stringent inspection requirements are being brought in. This is the standard that shops will have to work to:
> 
> ...


I don't quite understand what the Ontario Gov't wants with this new Safety Standards Certificate. 

Any used vehicle changing owners now has to have a Mechanical Safety Certificate issued, (except maybe the road test) and some mechanics also do that before signing their name to the certificate. Verification that the shock absorbers that are functioning properly is done as part of the wheel checks. 

The safety certificate issued now is only good for 40 days. Does the new Safety Standards Certificate confirm that
the safety of the vehicle will be for a longer period of time?



> Mechanic <name> is checking out this car's shock absorbers to make sure they work. Something that will have to be standard procedure for all safety inspections come July 1st. Vehicles will now also be subject to a road test.





> But more things to check during a safety inspection means more time in the shop.
> “Well time is money in this business,” says the manager of the Frisby on Clyde Avenue, “so if it takes more time, it will cost more money to do a safety check.”


While the additional mechanical checks (like the McPherson struts (shocks) need to be attached to the car, most of the mechanical and electrical safety checks (such as brake lights/headlights and signal lights working are already done now.

Steering linkage, Brake pads (wear and how much is left) and tire inspections are already done now in any approved Mechanical Inspection Station, so this seems like the Ontario gov't and their approved garages are about to dig deeper into the car buyers pockets.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

It's just an expanded version of the admittedly outdated safety that we have been required to do up until now. Other than reduce number of clunkers on road, I don't think government gains much. I think garages have to buy the blank certificates, but that's about it. More concerned about garages taking unsuspecting owners for a ride. Vintage/Collector car owners may also have a problem with some of the bodywork requirements. They often need weld repairs in areas such as floor pans and rocker panels that would now not pass the test.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

agent99 said:


> It's just an expanded version of the admittedly outdated safety that we have been required to do up until now. Other than reduce number of clunkers on road, I don't think government gains much. I think garages have to buy the blank certificates, but that's about it. More concerned about garages taking unsuspecting owners for a ride. Vintage/Collector car owners may also have a problem with some of the bodywork requirements. They often need weld repairs in areas such as floor pans and rocker panels that would now not pass the test.


This is strange that the Ont gov;'t needs to come up with these new safety certified testing procedures.
Mechanics who work at gov't approved mechanical inspection stations (read garages) are not going to jeopardize their reputation, (at least not if they are legitimately a gov't approved inspection station), just to pass a vehicle that is basically "unfit" for the road to make it "fit" for the license bureau to issue the green ownership papers.

Obviously there must have been some unscrupulous "dealers" or garages that faked the mechanical inspection report, for the gov't to come up with a new inspection criteria.

Vintage/collector cars, even now, need a special appraisal in any case, for getting vintage plates. 
Perhaps the move is to do the same with cars over 10 years old?

From my experience with the current safety certificates, ANY HOLES IN THE FLOOR or body panels where exhaust gases could leak into the passenger compartment WILL NOT pass the current safety standards, unless repairs are made to weld and seal any rust holes first before mechanical inspection is done. 

If the rust holes are so severe that the car unibody floor could collapse, the current owner is taking a risk anyway driving it around and there is No WAY it would pass a proper safety test done by a certified mechanic even now with the current standards.
The same for exhaust systems (no holes) and the cat converters need to be installed as per original.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

carverman said:


> This is strange that the Ont gov;'t needs to come up with these new safety certified testing procedures.
> <snip>
> 
> Vintage/collector cars, even now, need a special appraisal in any case, for getting vintage plates.


You may be reading too much into this. Seems to me it is just a move to ensure cars on road are safer. There are new items that will be checked and others where the criteria for checking have been better defined. May be a move to get the old gas guzzlers off the road? Who knows what the motivation was. Our rules are still far more lax than other jurisdictions where regular safety checks are required. Near the bottom of this link, the changes in the safety Inspection are summarized. 

By the way, I don't believe classic cars are appraised in any special way. I think you just fill in a form and sign it saying how car will be used and that is essentially original. If no change of ownership, then no safety required? I looked into it a year or so ago, but decided to keep my regular plates for now. Tempting though - Just $18.00/yr instead of $108!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

agent99 said:


> You may be reading too much into this.
> 
> *Seems to me it is just a move to ensure cars on road are safer.* There are new items that will be checked and others where the criteria for checking have been better defined. May be a move to get the old gas guzzlers off the road? Who knows what the motivation was. Our rules are still far more lax than other jurisdictions where regular safety checks are required. Near the bottom of this link, the changes in the safety Inspection are summarized.


\

Huh? Are we talking about mandatory safety inspections done at the same time (every two years on your birthday) as the emission test?

Now that would certainly be a positive step in getting the old unsafe clunkers off the road much more than just the emission tests.
That would generate extra revenue for the inspection garages and perhaps the gov't in some kind of fee for the official form that the safety inspectors have to download and print from the official gov't site..this makes more sense as leaving up to owners to fix up the old beaters would definitely not work out as nobody wants to spend hundreds/thousands fixing up these old beaters that should be scrapped anyway. This way every two years..more beaters hit the scrap yard.



> By the way, I don't believe classic cars are appraised in any special way. I think you just fill in a form and sign it saying how car will be used and that is essentially original.


Depends how "classic" is defined. To get reduced insurance on cars older than 30? (50 yrs) or these antique model A Fords, or similar models from the roaring twenties/30s..you need a special appraisal for insurance purposes and like you say, fill in a form saying that these cars will be used for to attend classic car rallys or participate in them on the highway. 



> If no change of ownership, then no safety required? I looked into it a year or so ago, but decided to keep my regular plates for now. Tempting though - Just $18.00/yr instead of $108!


Do you mean the plates or the renewal sticker? The plates are still $20 but going up to $25 in November. 

The validations sticker, currently $108 is going up to $120 next year. The Ont gov't greed is setting in...and they know people have to pay these prices to stay legal on the road.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

carverman said:


> Do you mean the plates or the renewal sticker? The plates are still $20 but going up to $25 in November.
> 
> The validations sticker, currently $108 is going up to $120 next year. The Ont gov't greed is setting in...and they know people have to pay these prices to stay legal on the road.


For a car with historic plates, the sticker is $18 at present. I didn't do it, so can't be sure, but I suspect that for first year I would need the plate and permit (What is a permit?) for which they charge $40.00. I think I will do this next time for my 72. https://www.ontario.ca/page/register-vehicle-permit-licence-plate-and-sticker#fees

Regarding insurance for classics. I pay $240/yr for two cars. This is for full coverage, stated value of $12k and $6k (no depreciation). All I had to do, I think, was send them a picture. No big restrictions on use. I have had one claim, handled in excellent manner. https://www.hagerty.ca/insurance/Classic-Car-Insurance


----------

